
Carriers Still Think We’re Idiots - scholia
http://www.mondaynote.com/2013/05/05/carriers-still-think-were-idiots/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+monday-note+%28Monday+Note%29
======
leeoniya
the whole thing is an FFC-protected oligopoly. it comes down to controlling
lucrative, limited and expensive spectrum space into perpetuity.

this is likely the main thing that will prevent cell service from ever
reaching commodity status or admitting more competitors into this space, using
RF at least.

